# Server für Massenspeicherung?



## lubino (10. März 2010)

Guten Tag,

Unsere Community hat jetzt fast den Weg vom http://localhost/drupal/ ins Internet geschafft.
Es erlauft den Usern auch das Uploaden von Videos und Bildern. Jeder User soll max. 
1GB Speicherplatz bereitgestellt bekommen.

Wir rechnen zu beginn mit 10.000 Usern Tendenz steigend. Ich persönlich habe noch keinen
Webserver gesehen der das anbietet, nur diese All inclusiv Hosting Angebote aus Übersee,
die Unlimited Webspace versprechen (siehe: http://bit.ly/bZSIQu)

Ich würde mich über einen Erfahrungsaustausch mit Ihnen freuen
Markus


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (10. März 2010)

Mit einem Hostingpaket wirst du da gar nicht weit kommen,
dedizierte Server wohl eher, vllt sogar nen Cluster bzw nen SAN als Speicherlösung, also würde ich mich ganz schnell von 10$-20$ im Monat verabschieden!

Deine vermutungen liegen aber auch sehr hoch muss ich sagen, warum nicht erstmal klein Anfangen und auf Skalierbarkeit setzen und bei steigendem Benutzeraufkommen
einfach die Kapazität erhöhen

Gruß Sascha


----------



## freistil (10. März 2010)

Nein, mit $20 im Monat ist kaum eine Web-Anwendung zu bauen, deren Speicherplatzbedarf und Traffic in die Terabytes geht. Da geht es schon eher um mehrere Hundert bis Tausend Euro im Monat.

Wer das ernsthaft angehen will, muss die dafür nötige Infrastruktur jedoch nicht selbst aufbauen und betreiben: Freistil-Consulting (http://www.freistil-consulting.de) hat sich auf große Drupal-Websites spezialisiert und wird ab April entsprechend skalierbare Drupal-Cluster anbieten. Bei Interesse einfach E-Mail an jochen@freistil-consulting.de.

Gruß,
  Jochen


----------



## lubino (13. März 2010)

Danke fuer die hilfreichen Informationen. Koennen sie mir unverbintlich auch weitere Anbieter nennen?


----------



## CPoly (13. März 2010)

Wenn es nur um Speicherplatz und Traffic geht, möchte ich mal Amazon S3 in den Raum werfen. Du bekommst unbegrenzten Speicherplatz und Traffic, alle Dateien werden dreifach redundant gespeichert und das ganze skaliert "on the fly" praktisch unbegrenzt. Was wünscht man sich mehr?
Große namenhafte Webseiten setzen auf Amazon S3 und speichern teilweise mehrere Petabyte an Daten (Die Quelle dazu kann ich gerade leider nicht finden, aber Vimeo z.b. speichert dort auch Daten).
Link: http://aws.amazon.com/s3/


----------

